# new 4ger dragster due out in october plus or minus 90 days lol



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here are another 8 different drag mobiles on 4-gears. correction on the time of release, these are coming out this week according to aw. i have them for sale in the selling section.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man AW is on a tear!!!!!! :thumbsup: :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Now if they would do 70's funnycars they would really be tearing it up .


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

piz said:


> now if they would do 70's funnycars they would really be tearing it up .



agreed!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I so agreed did you guys see these yet ,i think they out them in the wrong section...
1/25th slot car kits.


----------

